# Bike Rack



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi all, this is the first time I have joined the forum, so here goes....I wonder if anyone can help. We have recently purchased a 1999 Lunar Roadstar 720 (bathroom right across the back of the van), and would like to fix on a bike rack. We have been advised that we require a Fiamma Pro C as this fits under the back window. Problem is the local Lunar dealer would like to charge us £264.00 for fitting this. (The item costs £114.00 retail and I am sure he'll get it at wholesale price so this makes fitting only at about £200.00 ish). My husband, Frank, could probably do the job himself but we can't find out where the fixing points are. Can anyone help please, Regards Vonnie


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi vonnie

I can't help with the bike rack fixing points but can offer you a very warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts.










Keep posting. It gets easier. :lol:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

hi vonnie and welcome to the site, you don't give your location, but if all else fails you could try contacting Lunar direct? http://www.lunarcaravans.com/motorhomes/roadstar.htm

8)


----------



## 92609 (May 1, 2005)

I had a similar situation with my Amethyst a couple of months back. AutoSleepers were very helpful, sent diagram of fixings taken from original construction plans.

However I felt that the options of fixing with screws into 12mm ply, or removing the whole kitchen to access bolts if making a proper job, were not to my liking.

So no.1 son welded up an A frame which bolts to the existing towbar. Takes more weight than the rear wall and does not compromise the "waterproofness"of the bodywork. The Fiamma rack is mouted on the A frame.

Geoff


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

If you have a tow bar fitted? You could use one of these:-



















From >>>>>> HERE <<<<<<<<< No tools or skill required to fit. :wink:


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

I have a pro C on my Champ A630.

You could try ringing a couple of dealers for advice, I am sure Roger Moran or his son Scott of Moran Motorhomes could be of help.

Give them a ring on 0158 4876911

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

*Bike rack*

Thanks for all advise to my query. Took your advise and got on to Lunar who I found most helpful indeed. They are putting some drawings in the post to me showing the fixing points. Thanks again you guys, and also for making me feel welcome on the site. Vonnie


----------



## BenD (Jun 30, 2005)

*Bike Rack Fiamma Pro c or Omnistor*

Hi Folks,
(Thanks to other who've relpied to my other 2 posts).
My Champ A521 has plates fitted to rear by manufacturer which is great, no hassle once you've bought a rack - problem is which rack. Are the plates universal? I've seen a post that says either will fit. Is this true? Is anyone out there who has fitted either the Fiamma Pro C or the Omnistor.

( Vonnie - hope you got yours done a couple of yrs back).
Thanks,
Ben.


----------

